# Giant Fathom 2 vs Giant Talon 2 vs Felt Surplus70



## kcoops44 (Jun 17, 2017)

Hey everyone, this is about to be a long post (sorry). I'm looking to buy my first real MTB. I have been renting and riding easy/intermediate trails with some trails having a bit of climbing and then others have more flow. I went to a LBS with Giant and Felt inventory. I tested out Felt Surplus70 and Giant Talon. I wanted to try a Fathom 2 but the shop didn't have my frame size.

My thoughts on my test rides: Felt Surplus70 (Small frame) - super comfortable and the bike geometry seemed perfect for me but it is a 27.5+ tire. The guy at the shop said it is super fun to ride but not as fast/light as the Talon or Fathom 2. Price cut to $1,000 Surplus 70 - Felt Bicycles

Talon (Medium frame)- lighter bike and obviously a bit different due to frame size. I'm between sizes for this bike and a small wasn't available to try. It was also recommended to go up to the Fathom for the drop seat, better fork, and lighter frame. I did like the price point at $710 and they said they would be able to fit the bike by swapping out the stems and lowering the seat a little more. https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/talon-2

I spent quite a bit of time going over the different dimensions of both bikes while at the shop. It seems like a Fathom 2 in a Small frame would fit about the same as the Surplus 70. The problem is I would have to wait for the 2018 Fathom 2 to be available in July (possibly later) to try the bike. https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/fathom-2

What I'm wondering is how much of a difference there is in value between the Surplus 70, Talon, and Fathom 2 (if I wait)? LBS said Giant is a better value for the components on the bike compared to the Surplus 70. It's just I had a great time on the Surplus 70 and I don't want to miss out on the lower price point. Also for dropping $1k on a bike, I want one that fits like a glove. Thoughts? What would you do/recommend?


----------



## wbibar (Jun 6, 2017)

Actually I wanted to get the Fathom 2, but from where I'm from the supply is a bit limited. The Fathom is slightly higher than the Talon, since it has a slacker head angle good for trail riding and a tapered headtube from the get go. But since there is no availability I ended up with the 2017 Talon 1 https://www.giant-bicycles.com/int/talon-1
and am happy with it, its cheaper and has a better fork (albeit with less travel) than the Fathom. Components wise they are identical, but the Fathom has the dropper.

My suggestion is that try the bikes first and find the one your most comfortable with.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

I was at my LBS Wednesday and ordered a 2017 Fathom 2 (XL) and they said the 2018 would be available in about 2 weeks.


----------



## kcoops44 (Jun 17, 2017)

How are you guys liking the Fathom? Looks like the 2018 version is on the Giant website now. Hopefully available soon!


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

I love it so far. I've only had it a week so not much experience yet. Also, I'm just getting back into riding after riding bmx years ago (so I'm no mtb expert). I am glad I went with the Fathom 2 over the Talon 2. The air fork feels more refined and I'm already liking the drop seat. I haven't weighed them but it feels like my Fathom 2 (XL) weights less than my wife's ATX 2 in a small. I feel like in the grand scheme of things, the ~$300 difference upgrading to the Fathom from the Talon is totally worth it.


----------



## Foily (Jul 24, 2017)

I am thinking of getting into MTB and looking at Giant. My LBS suggested the Talon over the ATX. However hearing you talk about the Fathom has me interested. Is Giant a decent enough brand/manufacture for an first time/entry level bike? I am a total Noob.


----------



## cacatous (Dec 1, 2013)

Foily said:


> I am thinking of getting into MTB and looking at Giant. My LBS suggested the Talon over the ATX. However hearing you talk about the Fathom has me interested. Is Giant a decent enough brand/manufacture for an first time/entry level bike? I am a total Noob.


Giant is one of the biggest names in cycling. They make bikes that suit noobs to elite level professionals.


----------



## Foily (Jul 24, 2017)

hambocairns said:


> Giant is one of the biggest names in cycling. They make bikes that suit noobs to elite level professionals.


That is encouraging to hear, one other shop mentioned Orbea which I feel is more know for Road Bikes. Any other brands/manufactures I should consider? Santa Cruz seems nice, but expensive. I am looking to get in at around $500-$700(Maybe).


----------



## cacatous (Dec 1, 2013)

Foily said:


> That is encouraging to hear, one other shop mentioned Orbea which I feel is more know for Road Bikes. Any other brands/manufactures I should consider? Santa Cruz seems nice, but expensive. I am looking to get in at around $500-$700(Maybe).


Orbea is a Spanish brand that's been around a very long time. Not sure how good their mountain bike range is but they support professional teams do (most do to be honest, it's how they get better!).


----------



## wbibar (Jun 6, 2017)

Yes definitely! Giant makes excellent frames for the price, from the most affordable to the high end. You will never go wrong with Giant.


----------



## bacolmm (Jul 30, 2004)

If you don't mind me asking, I'm curious as to your height and inseam? I'm 6'3" with a 32 " inseam. I'm looking at the Fathom 2 and they are recommending the XL. I was thinking I'd be in a Large due to my inseam but they are telling me I need the longer top tube.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

bacolmm said:


> If you don't mind me asking, I'm curious as to your height and inseam? I'm 6'3" with a 32 " inseam. I'm looking at the Fathom 2 and they are recommending the XL. I was thinking I'd be in a Large due to my inseam but they are telling me I need the longer top tube.


I'm 6'5" with a 36" inseam. I eventually sold my XL Fathom after figuring out it was really too small to use a modern length stem with. I'd think you'd fit well on an XL as long as the seat tube is low enough.


----------

